# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  G-code báo lỗi với USB3T & AKZ250 Mach3 USB BOB

## CKD

Thấy anh em thực hành HSM cũng ham hố. Mất một ngày để thực hành với nó trên SolidCAM.
Kết quả cũng có chút chút... nhưng khi đưa lên máy thì có vấn đề. Vấn đề thế nào thì để mình tìm hiểu kỹ rồi nói sau. Trước mắt khoe chút thành quả múa chuột trên CAM đã.

Part... Proxxon Mount, kích thước rất nhỏ, phủ bì 30x40.
SolidCAM HSM chỉ là giúp cải thiện đường toolpath, không phải là chế độ chạy dao thông minh.
SolidCAM iMachining là chế độ chạy dao thông minh, giúp tính toán tải dao, tải lên spindle v.v... Sau đó đưa ra phương án đi dao hợp lý nhất. iMachining hầu như làm hết các việc cần làm ở kiểu chạy dao thông thường. Do đó tạo toolpath với iMachining cũng thoải mái hơn. Cái tội là khi tính toán toolpath thì mất thời gian hơn.




* Có 2 vấn đề.
- CAM post của SolidCAM không tìm được nhiều post hổ trợ cho Mach3. Dùng tạm post khác sau đó reconfig lại trên file cũng Ok.
- Con micro cnc của mình dùng BOB AKZ250, có vẻ nó không thích iMachining lắm. Nạp code vào chạy khoảng 1000 dòng là báo lỗi BOB, cụ thể thế nào thì mình quên rồi vì hỏi sư phụ google ổng không biết.
---> Đoán già đoán non thấy kích thước nhỏ mà chạy nhiều lệnh, toạ độ xuất ra đến .XXX (4 con số sau dấu chấm), xử lý lại chỉ còn .XXX thì nó hết báo lỗi (máy mình chạy chỉ đến .XX (1/100) thôi). BOB hết báo lỗi.
---> Nó chịu chạy thì gặp vấn đề khác. Nó chạy cà giựt... Nguyên nhân có thể do quá nhiều lệnh, nhưng khoảng di chuyển lại quá nhỏ, lại liên tục thay đổi feed nên cả Mach3 lẫn BOB đều quá tải. Xử lý không kịp nên nó giựt  :Smile: .

----------


## vusvus

bác CKD có thử chạy với bob của USB3T-02 chưa, e thử chạy cái hình chóp cầu hơn 200.000  dòng code (3 số lẻ) vẫn ok nhưng chạy MDI thì vài dòng nó lại bị reset

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà ghê vậy ta?

----------


## nhatson

các cụ thử gắn thêm cái này vô dây usb xem sao

----------

Gamo

----------


## vusvus

> Sao mà ghê vậy ta?


cái gì mà ghê hả bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> các cụ thử gắn thêm cái này vô dây usb xem sao


dây usb của e nó có sẳn lõi ferit rồi giờ chơi thêm cục nữa luôn hả cụ

----------


## Gamo

Gắn vào đầu còn lại?  :Wink:  Mà chọn ferrit sai có ảnh hường đến việc truyền dữ liệu USB hem?

Nghe cái vụ BoB đang chạy mà bị treo thấy ghê quá chứ sao. Nhiều khi mình chờ nó ngóc mỏ cả tiếng đồng hồ mà nó treo thì khóc hận

----------


## vusvus

> Nghe cái vụ BoB đang chạy mà bị treo thấy ghê quá chứ sao. Nhiều khi mình chờ nó ngóc mỏ cả tiếng đồng hồ mà nó treo thì khóc hận


chạy gỗ thì còn chế cháo được chứ chạy kim loại chắc là khóc thật bác ợ

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các cụ là.. em nó không phải bị nhiễu. Lý do tại sao thì vẫn bỏ ngỏ và đang ngồi mò đây ạ.

AKZ250 & USB3T đều đã test chạy thời gian liên tục hơn 10h chưa phát hiện những vấn đề kiểu như bị nóng, treo.
AKZ250 & USB3T đều bị cái lỗi mà mình đã nhắc đến. RnR motion thì lại không bị. Nhưng 2 cái bị thì bị ở 2 dòng code khác nhau, vì thử bao nhiêu lần thì cứ đến dòng đó là error.

AKZ250 thì báo: *Delta:Internal Error![Movement Error]*
USB3T thì báo: *Speed too high*

Nguyên nhân bước đầu cho là do G-code, nhưng đã kiểm tra kỹ cú pháp cũng như ký tự lạ mà chưa phát hiện

----------

vusvus

----------


## nhatson

post cái gcode lổi để test chung luôn ah

----------


## CKD

Thuận theo yêu cầu, add cái file bị lỗi để mọi người cùng test.
File được nén RAR

Đã cập nhật lỗi ở chuyên mục riêng nói về AKZ250 & USB3T
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...ll=1#post82156
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...ll=1#post82157

Cụ thể là chế độ chạy dao iMachining, dao 2mm, 1 me cho alu  :Wink: 

Anh em ai có thời gian thì test thử rồi cho mình biết kết quả dòng lệnh bị báo lỗi xem sao nhé.
Dòng lệnh có thể theo số line của Mach3 hoặc Nxxx ở đầu dòng code.

Theo tìm hiểu thì lỗi được báo về từ plugin của USB BOB.
Đã thử rất nhiều trường hợp & cách xuất G-code khác nhau, tất cả các code sinh ra đều được test trên 2 PC khác nhau và dùng 4 BOB.
- Có trường hợp ngẫu nhiên nào đó.. thì bị lỗi, nguyên nhân là chưa xác định rỏ.
- Chỉ có USB3T & AKZ250 là bị lỗi.
- RnR motion BOB & LPT thì không lỗi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Phiên bản Mach3 mới nhất trên diễn đàn machsuppasort nhiều thành viên review khá nhiều lỗi khi chạy với các BOB ngoài. Phiên bản chạy ổn định là bản Mach3Version3.043.062. Phiên bản này download tại

ftp://ftp.machsupport.com/Mach3/

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Mình thì thích dùng nhất là 3.42 ạ.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Có rất nhiều thay đổi, Mach3 đã fix lỗi trong các phiên bản:

http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...angelist90.txt


```
------------- Changelist report for version 1.90 -------------------

This document will list on a version by version basis any changes made and differences in 
operation or theory between version 1.84 lockdown and the development series of 1.90.xxx
as they are developed and released. 


Nov 12/2008
Release 3.042.018 This is the first release of the 3.042.XXX series
-- Many small bug fxes
-- Pause LED fixed
-- VB was changed to be Multi threading
-- Threading fixed for lathe
-- Tangential lookahead for preping the head for the next cut improved

Nov 15/2008
Release 3.042.019
-- Update to the DROs so you can see the number of 0's you are typing in
-- Macro Scrip moved to the array of script threads
-- Elapsed time fixed and display changed
-- Program extents fixed for very small angles
-- Wizards updated

Nov 17/2008
Release 3.042.020
-- Added + / * operators to the DRO's 
-- Spindle calibration redone to allow acceleration and time to settle out
-- Hold added for Spinlde not stable in threading
-- Messages added to the Macro errors to better tell what Macro had the problem
-- M48(Fro UnLock) and M49(FRO lock) added
-- Fixed the Auto screen calc's problem with needing a zero before a decimal point
-- Added a mem button to the auto screen calculator.

January 29/2009
Release 3.042.021
-- Bug fix to some Arcs feedrate.. 
-- Installer was missing a file, making a false error message popup
-- CPU usage lowered on Macros that fill Mach3's buffers
-- Macro's can no longer overrun the buffer when adding moves
-- Feedhold fixed to pause motion coming from the script buffer
-- Ismoving() script call no longer will tax the CPU

March 10/2009
Release 3.042.022
-- Pause LED's fixed
-- More work on the feedhold
-- Cancle from file load will no longer kill the current file

March 17/2009
Release 3.042.023
-- Threading bug found and fixed in Driver...
-- Probe error know kills script and file execution

March 25/2009
Release 3.042.024
-- More threading Fixes.. Tested to be working!


April 1/2009
Release 3.042.025
-- Subs fixed.. Was skipping the line after a return frum sub


April 6/2009
Release 3.042.026
-- Zero length move could cause feedrate change in file with FRO  Fixed

April 22/2009
Release 3.042.027
-- Added two button calls for Threading and spindle regulation (Needed for threading Plugin)

Nov 5/2009
Release 3.042.030
-- Probe fixed Set DRO trouble fixed to make it act like past versions of 3.x
-- Threading fixes, Index threading now works as it should .. Timming input no longer used
-- 3 axis arc high light move fixed

Nov 6/2009
Release 3.042.031
-- PID spindle fixed (was broken in .030

Nov 9/2009
Release 3.042.032
-- Pointer for plugins fixed to fix compatibility 

Dec 23/2009
Release 3.042.033
-- Fix for - scale and IJK arc commands
-- Spindle speed register expanded for computers over 3GHz (they where reading - speed)
-- Rotational feed correction fixed for moves with Z axis !=0
-- Rotational Dia feed changed to Radius rather then Dia

Jan 05/2010
Release 3.042.034
-- Driver Frequency locking in at proper Hz
-- Spindle not turning on bug fixed
-- new Driver test added to show Rev of Driver


Jan 07/2010
Release 3.042.035
-- Driver update to stabilize Pulse rate more

Jan 20/2010
Release 3.042.036
-- Driver update 

Feb 14/2010
Release 3.042.037
-- Driver update for threading

Feb 24/2010
Release 3.042.038
-- Disabling Jogging while jogging now stops jogging

April 8/2010
Release 3.042.039
-- Added the license name to the top of the screen
-- Added the ability to read a license file with extra data after the .dat
-- Driver update for debounce
-- Spindle reverse fixed if in "pulley reverse" 


April 10/2010
-- Redid the driver version number to be 550
-- Made the license name show in Sim mode


//Many updates added and debugged to get to this stage...
May 2/2011
3.043.036
-- Run Script added and lots of work to get it to shut down when an Estop Stop or like event happens
-- Lots opf VB tools added for managing scripts (Check VB doc for added calls)
-- Bug fix for Spindle speed getting set by an external device (P POrt)
-- Threading Driver update for the P POrt
-- #Expand added to VB for source control 

May 27/2011
3.043.038
-- Added OEMDRO 245 Current Tool Offset (H number in mill / TTHH HH in lathe)
-- Added OEMDRO 246 DRO to display the tool number and offset number T0106 Tool number 1 offset number6 Use format string T%04.0f to display
-- Changed "TOOLDESC" label changed to reflect the discription of the offset rather then the tool
-- UPDATE NS Wizards Updated to latest rev
-- Added Code to stop jogging if mach3 is no longer the active window
-- Added Reg code to the Mach3 directory to register Mach3, Used to find Mach3 in the ROT table. This is needed to run from external software interface


3.043.039
--Added OEMLED 187 to show if Rad Feed mode is on for 4th axis work 

3.043.044
--Added structures to hold more IO and to allow new Pokeys pluging to work
--made OEMButtons thread safe seems to have fixed odd errors from macro pump code 
--Updated feedhold for external device's that do feedhold on there own

8/17/11
3.043.045 
-- Fixed an MPG A axis problem that was introduced in the last version

10/17/11
3.043.050
-- Acceleratin issuse found with very small arcs with long out of plane moves
-- Jogging test taken out to cut back on Motion device taffic
-- Toolchange LED made to stay on untill M6 end macro has finished 

11/08/11
3.043.051
-- Jog Testcode needed to have a bit more removed. could cause an error in external devices making them not stop jogging
-- Jog off if not in Mach3 caused an error when a probe commadn was given.. this was fixed


11/09/11
3.043.052
-- NS Turn wizards where added to the install 
-- checking for jogging has been removed from the Jog off in mach3 to allow the jog off to be sent to the external device.

11/14/11
3.043.053
-- updated the version of the NS wizards
-- Changed the Driver that is installed for the P Port
-- Tool data is not displayed and used based on the offset number rather then the Tool number (mostly for turn)

12/27/11
-- Major change to the Pause and reverse run code. There was a bug in Arcs that would not allow you to do forward reverse over and over. 
-- Reverse run now also works in Inc mode

1/24/12
3.043.057
-- Softlimtis for turn fixed
-- Pause in can cyles and cutter comp  fixed
-- M10 M11 and ExPy commands fixed
-- Looking at A Axis moves but I was not able to make it for this Rev...


1/31/12
3.043.058
-- Added the ability to run Gcode while in Pause (feedhold) Also allows Inc joging in feed hold
-- Fixed doing a toolchange from MDI and locking the machine in a running Gcode state. (would not allow jogging after a toolchang in MDI)

3/30/12
3.043.060
-- Lathe - Ignore tool change not working (Fixed and tested)
-- Lathe - G53 move in Dia mode (fixed and tested)
-- Lathe - Tool Tip Rad taken out of the axis display (needed to allow zeroing and so on)
-- Lathe - Solid Object  (worked on it a bit but needs far more work and will take days, added to the TODO list)
-- Sleep function in the script editor was killing the update of 
the software. I needed to remove the stopping of jog if there was a loss of focus. The trouble is that if a display thread is sleeping and you 
check to see what it's name is it will not return untill it is done sleeping. So that feature has been removed... (fixed and tested)

4/3/12
3.043.062
-- Lathe - Program extents worked on. The fixture offset was getting added in
-- Lathe - worked some more on the Dia vs Rad. There was a problem with setting an axis to a position
-- Lathe - Fixed the vars that get sent to the m1083 macro. The tTaper() was not getting set
```

Nhưng phiên bản cuối 066 có nhiều bug, ví dụ ở đây là 1 vài link:

https://www.machsupport.com/forum/in...c,23835.0.html

https://www.machsupport.com/forum/in...?topic=32179.0

https://www.machsupport.com/forum/in...?topic=30820.0

Trên trang web của SmoothStepper, tác giả khuyên người sử dụng bản 0.62 với BOB của hãng

http://warp9td.com/index.php/sw/software-mach#MachThree



```
We strongly recommended (January 1st, 2016) that you use Mach3 version 3.043.062 (click to download).   The .062 release is the lock down version that works well, fixing stability issues experienced by people running version .066.

The latest release was Mach3 version 3.043.066. However, a number of people have had stability issues with their systems when using version .066.  The .066 version has had these issues for some users:

MPG issues (we have seen this many times)
Pendent issues (we have seen this many times)
Feed hold issues
Homing issues
Macros not being fully run
VB buttons being ignored
If you are using v.066, we will tell you to install v.062 as the first step before we do anything else in term of support.

Here is Artsoft's Mach3 FTP download site, we strongly recommend you use version Mach3 Version 3.043.062 

 

You do not need to install the parallel port driver of Mach3.  The SmoothStepper does not use or need the parallel port drivers.

After Mach3 is installed, you will also need to install the following:

If using the USB SmoothStepper (USS) : The Windows USS driver and the Mach3 plugin for the USS
If using the Ethernet SmoothStepper (ESS) :
1) Use the System Configuration Utility for ESS (Ethernet SmoothStepper). It will easily configure your computer to talk with the ESS.

2) The Mach3 plugin for the ESS.
```

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

*Báo cáo là tạm thời mình đã né được lỗi.*
USB Plugin của cả AKZ250 & USB3T đều có vấn đề khi xử lý những di chuyển rất nhỏ. Mình phát hiện 2 vấn đề lớn là:
- báo lỗi và nhừng  :Wink: 
- mất nhiều thời gian xử lý, buffer gây chậm & không còn smooth nữa.

Tuy phát hiện và đã có cách khắc phục (khống chế khi làm toolpath) khi xuất code, Plugin chưa được cập nhật mới. Nhưng cuối cùng mình cũng không dùng USB nữa. Lý do là USB phải mất thời gian buffer, và mình không nắm được cái buffer này nó làm gì và ý nghĩa thế nào.
Tuy nhiên trong quá trình test nhận định là với những toolpath ngắn & rất ngắn (vài dem hoặc ngắn hơn) thì USB sẽ không hiệu quả vì bị buffer delay & chạy không smooth ***. 
Toolpath ngắn & rất ngắn (vài dem hoặc ngắn hơn) là kết quả của iMachining, để toạ toolpath smooth hơn, soft cố tình tự chia nhỏ đường dao, thay đổi feed phù hợp hơn với vị trí ăn dao. Do đó iMachining cho đường dao với tải ổn định hơn, nhưng ngược lại đòi hỏi khã năng xử lý của controller phải cao hơn. Với những mẫu có kích thước lớn, đường kính dao lớn thì mình nghĩ trường hợp này sẽ không thành vấn đề.

Nhưng nếu với những toolpath dài hơn thì mình thấy rất Ok. Vì trước đây đã dùng trong điêu khắc những mẫu kích thước vàm cm  :Wink: 

_Đây là kết quả test thực tế của riêng mình, không khẵng định cho tất cả._

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, vusvus

----------


## huuminhsh

> Thuận theo yêu cầu, add cái file bị lỗi để mọi người cùng test.
> File được nén RAR
> 
> Đã cập nhật lỗi ở chuyên mục riêng nói về AKZ250 & USB3T
> - http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...ll=1#post82156
> - http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...ll=1#post82157
> 
> Cụ thể là chế độ chạy dao iMachining, dao 2mm, 1 me cho alu 
> 
> ...


bác cho em hỏi máy của bác chạy G0 thì F lên bao nhiêu ?

----------


## CKD

Thông số máy dùng để test:
*PC*: Celeron 2.6G,ATA HDD, 2G RAM, AKZ250
*Lap*: Core i5, SATA SSD, 8G RAM, USB3T

Max speed 5000
Step per: 1000
Acc: 500

Không có thiết bị đo đạt và so sánh thực tế với code, nên không đảm bảo tính chính xác. Chỉ là nhìn hiện tượng, các trục không liên tục di chuyển mà tạm dừng, xong chạy tiếp, rồi lại tạm dừng... so sánh với khi chạy qua LPT thì hiện tượng trên giảm hẵn.

USB3T chỉ test ảo thông số, không có kết nối phần cứng (driver) nhưng biểu hiện của Mach3 có nhiều điểm giống như AKZ250 nên mình tạm kết luận vậy.

File có đính kèm bên dưới

----------


## vusvus

bác CKD nói đúng e test trên BOB của Robo3T bằng lệnh G91G1X0.01...G1X0.01.... là BOB bị reset ngay và luôn

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD nói đúng e test trên BOB của Robo3T bằng lệnh G91G1X0.01...G1X0.01.... là BOB bị reset ngay và luôn


Đã test. Mình không bị tình trạng này  :Smile:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Thông số máy dùng để test:
> *PC*: Celeron 2.6G,ATA HDD, 2G RAM, AKZ250
> *Lap*: Core i5, SATA SSD, 8G RAM, USB3T
> 
> Max speed 5000
> Step per: 1000
> Acc: 500
> 
> USB3T chỉ test ảo thông số, không có kết nối phần cứng (driver) nhưng biểu hiện của Mach3 có nhiều điểm giống như AKZ250 nên mình tạm kết luận vậy.
> ...


vậy mà một số lệnh G3 chạy tới F5000 vẫn biết là chạy không chế độ cắt nhưng ko có nghĩa là bằng với G0 được vì vẫn có thể dụng bavia thậm chí cắt phôi ,với lại em thấy dùng quá nhiều tọa độ cực I,J với hàm nội suy thì cũng có thể gây ra lỗi .với lại bác tiếp tục tăng dung sai khi HSM nữa thử xem khoản 0.2 và chừa lượng dư gia công 0.2 chạy tinh thử xem có bị nữa ko ?

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề này vẫn nằm trên thớt để test thôi.
Thực chất là với khoảng biến thiên tốc độ & toạ độ thế này thì máy chẵng thể đưa tốc độ lên 5000 được vì bị vướng gia tốc. Tuy nhiên.. do đã gặp báo lỗi với USB card nên mình muốn thử nhiều trường hợp hơn thôi.
Mình sẽ lưu ý và thêm thử vài trường hợp để test lại xem sao. Khi có kết quả sẽ báo cáo tiếp.

Với mẫu nhỏ thế này, việc biến thiên tốc độ từ 500 (tốc độ trung bình trong file) lên tốc độ 5000 (xem như tốc độ G0 thực tế) là không có khã năng. Máy mẫu được cài đặt trong soft có Max Feed đến 10000mm/min.
Mặc khác mình có tham khảo cấu hình của vài con HSM, tốc độ không tải vào khoảng 12m/min  :Wink: . Trong một số thử nghiệm với những loại dao khác nhau cho phép cắt với Feed lên 2000-3000mm/min với cùng cấu hình.

Về mặc thực hành mà nói.. việc cắt với tốc độ như thế có thể gây hỏng dao  :Smile: , nhưng về mặt lý thuyết thì nó không thể gây ra lỗi.
Về việc chạy Arc với toạ độ cực IJK hay với bán kính cung R thì controller đều phải nội suy hết. Do đó nếu quả thật việc này gây quá tải thì cũng phải tìm ra điểm giới hạn  :Smile: .
Về phương diện nghiên cứu thì mình đang tạo post processor cho đúng với Mach3. Nên việc test cũng là một trong các nhu cầu phải làm  :Smile:  Và nếu Mach3 có những giới hạn trong năng lực nội suy ARC thì có thể kiểm tra luôn trên Post & báo lỗi ngay khi xuất Code.

Như ví dụ đang thử, step over được tự động tính toán chỉ ở mức 0.02-0.09 mm (rất nhỏ) và công suất cắt của dao ở mức <10W. Tại sao lại bé như vậy? Mình lười quá chưa lấy lý thuyết ra để kiểm tra.

Vấn đề được mình đặt ra là: - Tại sao BOB lại thông báo những lỗi ấy. Nguyên nhân & cách khắc phục.
Vì nếu tự tin vào hệ thống cũng như BOB thì cứ xuất code & chạy, không phải kiểm tra. Khi chạy thực tế mà dừng máy thì phiền phức lắm.

----------


## Gamo

> USB Plugin của cả AKZ250 & USB3T đều có vấn đề khi xử lý những di chuyển rất nhỏ


Nghe thế thì có vẻ là lỗi mấy cha lập trình plugin rồi  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Nghe thế thì có vẻ là lỗi mấy cha lập trình plugin rồi


Mấy tay lập trình cho CNC thì cũng lão làng trong ngành rồi, đã cố lường hết các trường hợp.
Nhưng không bao giờ hết được.. vì khi vận hành thực tế.. nó phụ thuộc nhiều vấn đề.

Vậy nên thằng nào làm tốt là thằng biết nhận phản hồi, phân tích, hiệu chỉnh & cập nhật phiên bản mới.
Bản thân Mach3 từ khi ra đời đến giờ không biết đã fix & cập nhật phiên bản bao nhiêu lần mới có ngày nay.

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo!
Hôm nay lại mất thêm cả ngày để tìm hiểu. Đây là kết quả cuối ngày.
- Sẽ bị lỗi nếu nội suy cung (ARC) quá nhỏ.
- Ok nếu chạy với G1 rất nhỏ  :Wink: 
- Thay đổi Feed với biên độ rộng không phải là nguyên nhân.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Bác thử thay đổi tham số GCode Buffer xem sao

----------


## CKD

Dụng cụ cho bài này.
2 em ra đi, 1 em ở lại.
- Em AKZ250 khi đã reset thì phải đóng rồi mở lại, hoặc ngắt kết nối rồi kết nối lại thì mới chạy tiếp.
- Em USB3T thì trâu hơn, bị reset thì click reset xong thì chạy tiếp...

Có mò vào nội dung của dll, báo lỗi có trong file mach3usb3t.dll nhưng không có trong USBMove.dll



Đã thử ở nhiều mức buffer rồi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Cái này nghi là lỗi lập trình. Khi bước quá nhỏ thì nhân chia sai số lớn và có khả năng crash rất cao do bị trào số hoặc làm tròn thành zero. Mình đọc sơ qua code usb 3t dùng thì thấy có vẻ họ ko để ý đến mấy lỗi này

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Bác chạy trên win64 bit à. Mình đã thấy cái này chạy trên 64bit ko nội suy được cung tròn. Có thể với file này nó bị lỗi kia.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Báo cáo!
> Hôm nay lại mất thêm cả ngày để tìm hiểu. Đây là kết quả cuối ngày.
> - Sẽ bị lỗi nếu nội suy cung (ARC) quá nhỏ.
> - Ok nếu chạy với G1 rất nhỏ 
> - Thay đổi Feed với biên độ rộng không phải là nguyên nhân.


nội suy G2,3 với R không dùng I,J,K thì bob chỉ phải nội suy 2 biến còn có thêm i,j k thành nội suy 3 biến phức tạp hơn nhiều dẫn đến quá tải bob mà 99%ta dùng linh kiện chị na .đó có thể là nguyên
P/S em dùng PCB từ năm 1974 dùng nội suy 2 biến chạy hsm vẫn phà phà  :Big Grin:  .3 biến nó không nhận  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> *Báo cáo là tạm thời mình đã né được lỗi.*
> USB Plugin của cả AKZ250 & USB3T đều có vấn đề khi xử lý những di chuyển rất nhỏ. Mình phát hiện 2 vấn đề lớn là:
> - báo lỗi và nhừng 
> - mất nhiều thời gian xử lý, buffer gây chậm & không còn smooth nữa.
> 
> Tuy phát hiện và đã có cách khắc phục (khống chế khi làm toolpath) khi xuất code, Plugin chưa được cập nhật mới. Nhưng cuối cùng mình cũng không dùng USB nữa. Lý do là USB phải mất thời gian buffer, và mình không nắm được cái buffer này nó làm gì và ý nghĩa thế nào.
> Tuy nhiên trong quá trình test nhận định là với những toolpath ngắn & rất ngắn (vài dem hoặc ngắn hơn) thì USB sẽ không hiệu quả vì bị buffer delay & chạy không smooth ***. 
> Toolpath ngắn & rất ngắn (vài dem hoặc ngắn hơn) là kết quả của iMachining, để toạ toolpath smooth hơn, soft cố tình tự chia nhỏ đường dao, thay đổi feed phù hợp hơn với vị trí ăn dao. Do đó iMachining cho đường dao với tải ổn định hơn, nhưng ngược lại đòi hỏi khã năng xử lý của controller phải cao hơn. Với những mẫu có kích thước lớn, đường kính dao lớn thì mình nghĩ trường hợp này sẽ không thành vấn đề.
> 
> ...


lí do phải buffer vì toàn bộ quá trình nội suy Mach3 tính sẵn hết rồi, mình chỉ còn thông tin tốc độ hiện tại nên phải buffer

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Nếu đúng chạy trên win 64 bit thì khả năng lỗi rất cao. Plugin được viết bởi Visual 2003 nên có một số phần không tương thích với Win 64 bit. Một số Plugin của hãng khác viết bằng C++ CLI như UC100,UC300,MachForWin64 Kit... sử dụng .Net 2.0 trở lên thì chạy trên 64 bit không vấn đề gì

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## vusvus

bác CKD thử file G1 này của e, e click phát là reset cái 3T luôn

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo là mình thừa biết nền 32 hay 64bit.
Bản thân mach3 cũng khuyến cáo chỉ chạy trên XP, việc chạy trên Win Vista đã phát sinh vấn đề rồi. Nói gì đến 64 bit. Tuy nhiên qua thử nghiệm thì mình chưa phát hiện vấn đề nào khác biệt rỏ rệt giữa 32 & 64 bit. Có một số vấn đề nhỏ khi chạy với Vista, nhưng edit reg bằng file memoryoveride hay gì đó (quên rồi) thì lại Ok. Cụ thể lỗi nó thế nào thì không nhớ rỏ.

Trở lại vấn đề g-code & usb bob.
Như đã nói.. mình phát hiện vấn đề trên con micro mill H frame. Con này chạy PC, celeron 2.6, 2G Ram, ata hdd. Với cấu hình này tất nhiên là XP rồi. Chẵng những thế mình còn tinh gọn theo khuyến cáo từ machsupport. Phần cứng là AKZ250, ezi-step 42 v.v....
Sau khi bị lỗi mình đã thay đổi kết nối qua các bob khác & cuối cùng là lpt. Kết quả thì như những phản ảnh của mình ở trên.
Để tiện cho việc test kiểm tra. Mình giả lập & test không tải với các bob usb trên laptop. Tất nhiên đây là máy mình làm việc nên cấu hình cao hơn. Và để dùng được 8G ram nên phải chạy 64 bit. Kết quả vẫn không có gì khác biệt. Và để test toàn diện hơn. Đã dùng laptop chạy thực tế với AKZ trên micro mill H frame kia.

Mỗi lần hiệu chỉnh & xuất code, mình đều test trên 3 bob usb để kiểm tra. Và để loại trừ luôn nhiễu, mỗi lần test đều được lập lại vài lần. Lỗi được ghi nhận đều có số dòng (line) như nhau. Vị trí dừng lỗi cụ thể với akz & usb3t là khác nhau, chênh lệch vài dòng code.

Các bài test này mình cố gắng thử tất cả trường hợp theo mình là có khã năng nhất vì các mục đích:
- đang hoàn thiện post cho mach3.
- hiểu thêm về các lỗi của plugin mach3 usb.
- nghiên cứu thêm về cách tính toán & tạo tool path của imachining.

----------


## CKD

> nội suy G2,3 với R không dùng I,J,K thì bob chỉ phải nội suy 2 biến còn có thêm i,j k thành nội suy 3 biến phức tạp hơn nhiều dẫn đến quá tải bob mà 99%ta dùng linh kiện chị na .đó có thể là nguyên
> P/S em dùng PCB từ năm 1974 dùng nội suy 2 biến chạy hsm vẫn phà phà  .3 biến nó không nhận


Báo cáo cuối ngày.
Đã xuất cùng toolpath ấy nhưng dùng với hệ G2/3 ZYX A R. Kết quả vẫn không khã quan hơn. R2.222 không bé tí nào.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Do cai xuộc mua của người ta nó thế...

Tìm cái nào vài chục ngàn USD là OK ngay!

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Mình thử trên 64bit, khi load file vào có xuất hiện lỗi này.

Thử trên win xp - máy ảo, chạy 15000 câu lệnh ko thấy xuất hiện lỗi. Để tối mai test tiếp

----------

CKD, huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Báo cáo cuối ngày.
> Đã xuất cùng toolpath ấy nhưng dùng với hệ G2/3 ZYX A R. Kết quả vẫn không khã quan hơn. R2.222 không bé tí nào.


bác có thể up code và đánh dấu chỗ lỗi ko .có phải lỗi ở đoạn xuống dao theo hình helic ko ?

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD thử file G1 này của e, e click phát là reset cái 3T luôn


Mình đã test file này (tất nhiên là win7 64b) ok, không bị gì hết.

----------


## Tuanlm

Ecut chưa thấy vấn đề tương tự. Tuy nhiên khả năng mất kết nối cũng xảy ra.

----------


## CKD

Đây tất cả những file được test. Được đính kèm trong bài viết.
- File 1 Proxxx Arc Inc IJK mode là file dùng cú pháp G2/3 XYZ IJK
- File 2 Proxxx Arc R mode là file dùng cú pháp G2/3 XYZ A R
- File 3 Proxxx Arc to Line là file nội suy Arc ra Line.

Bài test này thực hiện trên máy PC, WinXP SP3 32b, P4 3G HT, 2.5G Ram, Sata HDD với USB3T
Đồng thời thực hiện trên laptop, Win7 Pro 64b, i5, 8G Ram, ssd với USB3T
Cả 2 đều báo cùng 1 lỗi ở cùng một dùng như nhau.

- File 1 báo lỗi tại dòng 70, nội dùng N63 G02 X24.25 Y4.403 I-2.176 J-0.45
- File 2 báo lỗi tại dòng 70, nội dùng N63 G02 X24.25 Y4.403 R2.222
- File 3 chạy good

Theo nội dung từ file 1 & 2 thì báo lỗi ở dòng có lệnh G2 (arc) dù theo cú pháp R hay IJK.

_Test trên AKZ250 mình sẽ thực hiện sau_

----------


## huuminhsh

tình hình là  càng giảm dần feedrate thì số dòng code chạy được càng dài (lỗi y bác ckd) giảm feedrate 70% thì chạy ổn định không phát sinh rỗi .nhiều khả năng quá tải

----------


## CKD

Chạy với mẫu thật, trên phôi agrylic
- Làm toolpath tự động hoàn toàn với các gợi ý của iMachining. Tốc độ & step over khá nhỏ, F<800 & step over <0.15. iMachining căn cứ vào dao & độ cứng vật liệu để tính toán F & stepover. Kiểm tra lại với các giới hạn về công suất máy.
- Dao 2mm, 1 me, dài 12mm

Chạy thô, muốn biết nó thế nào nên không làm dao chạy tinh.


Wall offset 0.2 -> dung sai là 2%


Có luôn cái cờ líp.

----------

nhatson

----------


## huuminhsh

> Chạy với mẫu thật, trên phôi agrylic
> - Làm toolpath tự động hoàn toàn với các gợi ý của iMachining. Tốc độ & step over khá nhỏ, F<800 & step over <0.15. iMachining căn cứ vào dao & độ cứng vật liệu để tính toán F & stepover. Kiểm tra lại với các giới hạn về công suất máy.
> - Dao 2mm, 1 me, dài 12mm
> 
> Chạy thô, muốn biết nó thế nào nên không làm dao chạy tinh.
> 
> 
> Wall offset 0.2 -> dung sai là 2%
> 
> ...


con dao này được á .mà bác gá phôi kiểu j vậy nến dán thì dán bằng j ?

----------


## CKD

> con dao này được á .mà bác gá phôi kiểu j vậy nến dán thì dán bằng j ?


Chạy nhẹ tải nên dán = keo 2 mặt bác ạ.
Dán kiểu này thì kỵ dầu bác nhé.

Mạnh tay hơn xíu thì mình dùng keo trong dán vào đáy phôi. Xong dùng 502 dán lên mặt bàn. Kiểu này thì chắc chắn hơn kiểu keo 2 mặt. Và chịu được dầu.
Lý do phải dán keo trong là để 502 không bám vào agrylics.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Chạy nhẹ tải nên dán = keo 2 mặt bác ạ.
> Dán kiểu này thì kỵ dầu bác nhé.
> 
> Mạnh tay hơn xíu thì mình dùng keo trong dán vào đáy phôi. Xong dùng 502 dán lên mặt bàn. Kiểu này thì chắc chắn hơn kiểu keo 2 mặt. Và chịu được dầu.
> Lý do phải dán keo trong là để 502 không bám vào agrylics.


bữa em cũng bắt chước mấy anh tây dán = keo 2 mặt chạy mika mà nó bung ra liền nên từ bỏ ý định đó tới h .có khi phải thử lại.mà em băng khoăn là nhẹ là cỡ nào có con số cụ thể ko ta ?

----------


## vusvus

em thấy có cái cờ nhíp bác chạy cái vai máy mà không thấy gá kẹp gì, cũng chả phải bàn từ cũng là dán keo hả bác, keo gì mà trâu thế ạ

----------


## CKD

> em thấy có cái cờ nhíp bác chạy cái vai máy mà không thấy gá kẹp gì, cũng chả phải bàn từ cũng là dán keo hả bác, keo gì mà trâu thế ạ


Với những sản phẩm có bề mặt lớn, thì dùng 502 vẫn chiến được. Với điều kiện: bề mặt sản phẩm & bàn máy phải sạch.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

dán rồi nếu nó ko lấy phôi tự động thì mình làm sao lấy ra bác, nếu nạy ra nó có bị cong không

----------


## CKD

Không cong đâu. Mà lỡ nếu mặt bàn bị bẩn..
. thì nó lấy phôi tự động dùm bác luôn.

----------

vusvus

----------


## lananh3301

Thấy anh em thực hành HSM cũng ham hố lắm cơ mà chưa có thời gian làm thử, lưu lại để đọc phát  :Smile:

----------

